# drilled rotating head



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

seen a lot of drilled rotating heads on 704/706 reels. from what i remember the 706 rotating head would tweak after a few good fish and rub the spool. isnt drilling out material effecting the structural integrety of the part and asking for a blow up ?

is there that much difference in weight and water drainage to make it worth doing ?

i was interested in drilling out a 710 or712 as they arent as big and think the spool might be stronger. ill find out and check the thickness of the part when i get calipers


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good question.I've got 3 706's two of them with bent cups.Can they bestraightened? None of them are drilled out.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

from what i understand they are already weak and trying to bend them back may weaken them more or break them. cast metal is that way 

go inside the head and see where its rubbing and carefully remove a little material if the sound bothers you yoo bad

any machinist out there making rotating heads out of a better material ?


----------

